# I have been all over the internet looking for stick rake



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

Can be for my zero turn 54" cut JD or my Mitsubishi tractor. 
First off, I have 5 acres that is all mow able, used to look like a golf course, after ice storm looks like a jungle. I bought the tractor with loader and added forks to clean up large limbs, my problem now is all the sticks left over, it would take me years to clean by a hand rake, so been looking for an attachment for either mower or tractor to rake the sticks so I can mow again. The mower rakes all have a handle on back to push down rake or lift rake, on a zero turn, very hard to drive with one hand. You guys are more knowledgeable than me in this area, so, I need your advise on what to buy.
Thank you


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hey Mac,
As I understand it, you have picked up all the large limbs, but have many twigs and small limbs yet to contend with. I have used a Sears lawn sweeper to pick up such debris. It's not perfect and you will have to get off the mower and pick up some limbs that it misses. But it does a fair job. I haven't had this problem in quite some time. Hurricane Ike came through in 2008 and my yard looked like a war zone after it passed thru.

Since then, I have installed a mulching kit on my zero -turn mower. Each blade is surrounded by a baffle. Today I would be inclined to set the deck down fairly low and mulch the limbs. The little stuff is vaporized and basically disappears. The bigger stuff will come out in smaller pieces and lay low, basically flush with the ground. . When done, raise your deck back up and let the grass grow. Your lawn will look great again and the limb pieces will rot away in a few years


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Hey Mac,
> As I understand it, you have picked up all the large limbs, but have many twigs and small limbs yet to contend with. I have used a Sears lawn sweeper to pick up such debris. It's not perfect and you will have to get off the mower and pick up some limbs that it misses. But it does a fair job. I haven't had this problem in quite some time. Hurricane Ike came through in 2008 and my yard looked like a war zone after it passed thru.
> 
> Since then, I have installed a mulching kit on my zero -turn mower. Each blade is surrounded by a baffle. Today I would be inclined to set the deck down fairly low and mulch the limbs. The little stuff is vaporized and basically disappears. The bigger stuff will come out in smaller pieces and lay low, basically flush with the ground. . When done, raise your deck back up and let the grass grow. Your lawn will look great again and the limb pieces will rot away in a few years


I had a lawn sweeper years ago and I had to empty every10 feet as it picked up a lot of dirt, took it back to Sears.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

Perhaps one of these. They come in a variety of brands, sizes, and price ranges. The landscape rake has stiffer tines which could affect the surface of your the lawn depending on the soil etc. 










Subcompact Tractor Landscape Rake


Our new light weight landscape rake is designed for subcompact tractors and built to last. Affordable and durable at the same time.



www.everythingattachments.com














Pine Needle Rakes | Pine Straw Rakes | Prepare Pine Needles For Baling with the Everything Attachments Pine Needle Rake 72" Length


Baling pine needles couldn't be easier than piling them up, and throwing them in the baler. Everything Attachments brand of Pine Needle Rake is Made in America.



www.everythingattachments.com


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

Thank you,


----------

